# Anyone see the 2013 vw rwd preview in Oct. Automoblie mag!



## PlayboyRabbit (Mar 21, 2007)

*Anyone see the 2013 VW RWD preview in Oct. Automoblie mag!*

Picked up new issue of Automobile mag and they have a preview of VW/Audi coming out with a new mid engine RWD platform possibly based on R8!!! About time - actually way past time. I would buy one in a heartbeat. Make it sooner!! Reason for long wait is so that Porsche can sell updated Boxster/Cayman from 2010-2013 without sales loss to VW/Audi!!
Your thoughts?










_Modified by PlayboyRabbit at 11:55 PM 8-28-2008_


----------



## PlayboyRabbit (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: Anyone see the 2013 VW RWD preview in Oct. Automoblie mag! (PlayboyRabbit)*

I am surprised...no comments?


----------



## Ripdubski (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Anyone see the 2013 VW RWD preview in Oct. Automoblie mag! (PlayboyRabbit)*

Yup. Saw it, loved it, bring it, I'll buy it!
This:
http://www.topspeed.com/cars/c....html 










_Modified by SidRipper at 7:04 AM 10-8-2008_


----------



## dallas04gli (Jun 25, 2007)

this looks awsome


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (dallas04gli)*


----------



## paste (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*

I wonder how legit that is. It reminds me of the 2008 corrado in road and track a couple years back


----------

